# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  javaFX+دانلود

## manvaputra

سلام دوستان اینم از جاوا اف ایکس! پلاتفرمی برای Rich Internet Applications
http://javafx.com/

اطلاعات:
http://www.javafx.com/docs/gettingst...vafx/index.jsp

لینک دانلود البته توی مگا آپلود گذاشتم هنوز با پرشین گیگ مشکل دارم!

دانلود

----------


## manvaputra

اینم جالبه:

http://javafx.com/about/overview/

----------


## manvaputra

دیدن مثال ها هم خالی از لطف نیست:

http://javafx.com/samples/

----------


## handinux

سلام،من خیلی مشتاقم راجع بهش بیشتر بدونم.اینکه چه فرقهای با خود جاوا داره واصلا فلسفه وجودیش چیه.تا جایی که خوندم به نظرم هیچ فرقی با خود جاوا نداشت . اگر اطلاعاتی دارید خوشحال می شم به صورت مختصر منتشرکنید

----------


## mahdi68

سلام دوستان میشه توضیح بدین که  java fx چیه ؟؟؟

----------


## manvaputra

Javafx 1.0 تازه 4 دسامبر امسال منتشر شده منم  همین الان که دارم می نویسم دارم نتبینز ویژه اف ایکسو نصب می کنم ببینم چی از توش در میاد حقیقتش دوستان که پرسیدن توضیح بدم برای این طول کشید که اصولا من سعی می کنم توضیحی که میدم ترجمه ای نباشه یعنی نرم بزنم تو گوگل What is javafx بعد ترجمه کنم بذارم اینجا .
تا اینجا می دونم :

جاوا اف ایکس روی همون پلاتفرمای Java SE و Java ME بنا شده و تمام قدرت اونا رو هم به اختیار گرفته.برنامه های ساخته شده با اون قابلیت اجرا روی دیوایسهای مختلفو دارن از Browser گرفته تا دسکتاپ و موبایل و حتی تلوزیون! به این صورت که برنامه ای که مثلا نوشته شده برای یک browser می تونه بدون اینکه تغییری توش بدیم روی دسکتاپ هم اجرا بشه.یکی دیگه از اهدافش کم کردن فاصله گرافیک با برنامه نویسی در یک پروژست  و کلا این نسخه شامل کلی تولز برای برنامه نویسا کلی امکانات برای صوت و تصویر و حتی کلی پلاگین برای فتوشاپ و Illustrator داره.
آقا نصب شد من فعلا برم ببینم چه خبره!

----------


## manvaputra

نت بینز 6.5 برای JavaFx توی مگا آپلود گذاشتم:

دانلود

----------


## Ehsanjs

سلام دوستان
به علاوه مطالبی که آقای manvaputra گفتن ، من تا اینجا متوجه شدم که ظاهرا سان میخواد توی این تکنولوژی زیاد برنامه نویس ها رو درگیر کارای الکی نکنه و کاری کنه که برنامه نویس ها بیشتر به خلاقیت بپردازن
مثالهایی که من دیدم خیلی کد نویسی راحت تری نسبت به جاوای معمولی داشتن

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
از این مگا آپلود چطوری میشه دانلود کرد ؟

----------


## saeed_Z_F

ممنون متوجه شدم .
دستتون درد نکنه .

----------


## manvaputra

اون موقع من با پرشین گیگ مشکل داشتم که الان رفع شده اگه مب بینید لازمه بفرمایید تا اونجا هم آپ کنم

----------


## gun_linux

لطفا یه آموزش مختصر هم قرار بدید.

----------


## gun_linux

راستی برای لینوکس نداره؟

----------


## manvaputra

> لطفا یه آموزش مختصر هم قرار بدید.


سلام دوست عزیز این دوتا فایل آموزشهای خوبی هستند:

Learning the JavaFX Script Programming Language

Building GUI Applications With JavaFX

----------


## gun_linux

ممنون 

در مورد سوال دوم چی آیا لینک دانلود برای لینوکس رو دارید

----------


## manvaputra

> در مورد سوال دوم چی آیا لینک دانلود برای لینوکس رو دارید


دوست عزیز تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم نسخه فعلی Javafx فقط برای ویندوز و Mac os ارائه شده ولی البته Sun قول داده که برای لینوکس و سولاریس هم قراره منتشر کنه.

http://blogs.sun.com/javafx/entry/a_word_on_linux_and

ولی ظاهرا برادران اهل فن لینوکس کار منتظر این وعده نموندن شما با یه سری تنظیمات می تونی از نسخه Mac روی لینوکس استفاده کنی:
http://www.weiqigao.com/blog/2008/12..._on_linux.html

----------


## manvaputra



----------


## manvaputra

اریک کلین از جاوا اف ایکس می گوید:

Getting Started with JavaFX

----------


## Nazanin-Zohreh

با سلام :

بذارید خیالتونو راحت کنم . با نرم افزار های زیر کار کردید :

Adobe Flash Player

Adobe AIR

OpenLaszlo

Microsoft Silverlight

اگه تنها با یکی از این نرم افزار ها کار کرده باشید متوجه میشید که javaFX امده که با این نرم افزار ها رقابت کنه . 

دیگه چی جوریشو نمیدونم ولی اگه چیزی ازش سر در اوردم مطمئن باشید شما دوستان رو بی خبر نمیذارم .

----------


## handinux

خیلی جالب شد! نمی دونم چرا این تکنولوژی اینقدر رمز آلود شده.فکر می کنم حرف دوستمون در مورد رقابت درست باشه.من پیشنهاد دارم یه بررسی جامع همراه با نمونه های واقعی انجام بشه.من هم علاقمندم این کارو انجام بدم و همینجا اطلاع رسانی کنم.بیایید این تکنولوژی جدید رو که به احتمال زیاد حرفهایی برای گفتن و خودنمایی داره و به نظر می رسه مثل بقیه تکنولوژی های سان قدرتمند بشه ترجمه و وارد کشور کنیم

----------


## mazdadoost

> خیلی جالب شد! نمی دونم چرا این تکنولوژی اینقدر رمز آلود شده.فکر می کنم حرف دوستمون در مورد رقابت درست باشه.من پیشنهاد دارم یه بررسی جامع همراه با نمونه های واقعی انجام بشه.من هم علاقمندم این کارو انجام بدم و همینجا اطلاع رسانی کنم.بیایید این تکنولوژی جدید رو که به احتمال زیاد حرفهایی برای گفتن و خودنمایی داره و به نظر می رسه مثل بقیه تکنولوژی های سان قدرتمند بشه ترجمه و وارد کشور کنیم


دوست عزیز :
فکره خوبیه. بعید میدونم واردکشور بشه ( هرچند بقیه مثله Air-Silverlight-Flex-Open laszlo ووو هم به معنایه واقعی وارد نشدند).
موارد پیشنهادی برایه برسی هایه اولیه :
1-ویژگی هایه پلتفرمی
2-دستور زبان
3-مزایا و معایب نسبت به سایر فناوری هایه RIA!

موفق باشیم!

----------


## manvaputra

> وست عزیز :
> فکره خوبیه. بعید میدونم واردکشور بشه ( هرچند بقیه مثله Air-Silverlight-Flex-Open laszlo ووو هم به معنایه واقعی وارد نشدند).
> موارد پیشنهادی برایه برسی هایه اولیه :
> 1-ویژگی هایه پلتفرمی
> 2-دستور زبان
> 3-مزایا و معایب نسبت به سایر فناوری هایه RIA!
> 
> موفق باشیم!


کاملا موافقم رو منم حساب کنید

----------


## manvaputra

سایت آموزش javaFx توسط جیمز ویور یه سری بزنید بد نیست:

http://learnjavafx.typepad.com/

----------


## manvaputra

یه فایل آموزشی 56 صفحه ای در قالب PDF:

A JavaFX™ Script Programming Language Tutorial

----------


## maamiri

کسی plugin javaFX netbeans رو لینکش رو داره؟ممنون میشم برام لینک کنید . :تشویق:

----------


## manvaputra

سلام دوست عزیز اگه نت بینزو نصب کردی از توی منوی Tools بخش Plugins می تونی نصب کنی و یا اینکه می تونی از همین سایت نسخه نت بینز ویژه FX رو دانلود کنی

----------


## maamiri

خوب براي نصب plugin اول بايد دانلوش كرد..از اونجا تيكي نداره كه بزنم..

----------


## manvaputra

دوست عزیز شما اگه به اینترنت وصل باشی می تونی پلاگینو نصب کنی ، البته بستگی داره از چه نسخه ای استفاده می کن؟ چون من فقط تونستم نصب آف لاین رو فقط برای نت بینز 6.1 پیدا کنم. به این لینک یه نگاه بنداز(البیته خودم تست نکردم ببینم درسته یا نه):
http://deadlock.netbeans.org/hudson/...vaFX_NB_daily/

اینم نسخه 6.5 که من استفاده می کنم:

----------


## maamiri

ممنون از کمکتون اما من از 6.5 استفاده میکنم و تو اون تیکی برای فعال کردن update وجود نداره.تو سایتش هست که اون قربون ایران برم من همیشه به خاطر قلدری بعضی نادانهای داخلی و قلدرهای خارجی محجور و تحریمه...فدات بشم ایران که سالهاست روی آرامش رو ندیدی..!!!

----------


## manvaputra

سلام من هر چی نو سایتش گشتم پیدا نکردم ، فقط نت بینز ویژه اف ایکس هست اگه می دونی پلاگینش کجاست و برای دانلود از ایران مشکل داری به من بگو من برات دانلود می کنم و هر جا که برات راحته آپلود می کنم.

----------


## jeus

> سلام من هر چی نو سایتش گشتم پیدا نکردم ، فقط نت بینز ویژه اف ایکس هست اگه می دونی پلاگینش کجاست و برای دانلود از ایران مشکل داری به من بگو من برات دانلود می کنم و هر جا که برات راحته آپلود می کنم.


دوست من نیکی و پرسش 
یه فکر باید باسه این تحریمها بکنیم اینجور نمیشه 
و یک سوال باسم پیش آمده که چرا شرکتهای گردن کلفتی مثل مایکروسافت ما رو تحریم نمیکنه و اصلا این چیزها چه ربطی به دولتهای ما داره اینها اینا مردم را شکنجه میدند 
ازت ممنونم اگه میشه upload کن

----------


## manvaputra

> چرا شرکتهای گردن کلفتی مثل مایکروسافت ما رو تحریم نمیکنه


دوست عزیز ما از طرف ماکروسافت هم به شدت تحریم هستیم!

----------

